# About ports/packages that perform web/network services



## DutchDaemon (Aug 7, 2014)

Questions about installing, upgrading, configuring, and running  *ports* and *packages* belong in this forum.

Questions about *already installed* ports or packages that specifically perform *web services or network services* (e.g. web servers like Apache, NGINX), mail-related servers (like Postfix, Dovecot), FTP servers (Filezilla, ProFTPd), etc.) should be asked in the *Web & Network Services* forum.

Examples: 

 Questions about installing or upgrading Apache go here. Questions about actually running and configuring Apache (e.g. httpd.conf) go in the *Web & Network* Services forum.
 Questions about installing or upgrading Postfix go here. Questions about actually running and configuring Postfix (e.g. main.cf) go in the *Web & Network* Services forum.
 Questions about installing or upgrading Dovecot go here. Questions about actually running and configuring Dovecot (e.g. dovecot.conf) go in the *Web & Network* Services forum.


----------

